# Grilling Corn On The Cob



## FoodDude

I've got a charcoal grill and want to grill fresh corn on the cob.

Do I need to wrap them in foil after shucking?  Leave unshucked?  

I do have a two-layer grill with an upper level for less direct heat


----------



## GB

I would not bother with the foil. A lot of people will tell you to soak the corn first, but I do not do this either. I find the husk smolders a little and adds a nice smoky flavor. I also don't bother to pull the silk out until after it is cooked. On your grill I would probably put the corn on the upper level and rotate every once in a while.


----------



## Raine

Check the cooking on the grill section, couple of grilled corn recipes there.


----------



## jennyema

Like GB says...  *Dont* shuck them.  But if you do, yes, wrap in foil.


----------



## CharlieD

I'm all the way with GB. I do it the same way. make sure grill is not too hot. It should be say medium. It is the best way to make corn.


----------



## Claire

You'll find as many methods as there are people who cook out.  When you put them in foil or in their shucks, you're steaming them over coals/flame.  My husband prefers it when I do like I do with other veggies -- shuck, then brush or roll in olive oil and seasonings, then put over the flame.  It's more roasted than steamed.  All are delicious, to me there is no wrong or right, just what you like.  He just happens to like it roasted.  As for me, I've met few ears of corn I didn't like, and the way he likes it is easy on me, since I always put a ton of veggies on any time we light the coals.


----------



## Raine

*Zesty Corn-on-the-Cob*

*Zesty Corn-on-the-Cob* 
[size=-1]*Makes 6 servings*[/size]









[size=-1]*Ingredients:*[/size]
[size=-1]6 [/size][size=-1]ears fresh corn[/size]
[size=-1]1/4 [/size][size=-1]cup margarine or butter, melted[/size]
[size=-1]1 [/size][size=-1]tablespoon chopped fresh parsley[/size]
[size=-1]2 [/size][size=-1]teaspoons prepared horseradish[/size]
[size=-1]1/4 [/size][size=-1]teaspoon paprika[/size]
[size=-1]1/4 [/size][size=-1]teaspoon black pepper[/size]
[size=-1]1/8 [/size][size=-1]teaspoon salt[/size]
[size=-1]*Directions:*[/size]
[size=-1]Pull outer husks from top to base of each corn ear; leave husks attached to ear. Strip away silk. Trim any blemishes from corn. Place corn in large bowl. Cover with cold water; soak 20 to 30 minutes.[/size][size=-1]Prepare grill for direct cooking.[/size][size=-1]Remove corn from water; pat kernels dry with paper towels. Combine margarine, parsley, horseradish, paprika, pepper and salt in small bowl. Spread about half of margarine mixture evenly over kernels.[/size][size=-1]Bring husks back up each ear of corn; secure at top with wet string.[/size][size=-1]Place corn on grid. Grill, covered, over medium-high heat 15 to 20 minutes or until corn is hot and tender, turning every 5 minutes.[/size][size=-1]Transfer corn to serving plate. Remove front half of husks on each piece of corn; brush with remaining margarine mixture.[/size]


----------



## Ekim

I soak them overnight if possible and cook with the husks on but silks removed.  I don't like the strong burnt taste you get from not soaking them.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I peel the husks back, remove the silk, and pull the husks back up over the corn. If the corn isn't very fresh - I might soak for an hour or two .... you're not going to alter the texture or flavor of the corn (the natural sugars begin to convert to starch the instant the corn is picked) ... just rehydrate the husks so you get a nice steaming going on inside the husks on the grill. 

I generally don't cook corn over direct heat .... but sometimes I do. Sometimes - I'll cook over indirect heat and then peel the husks back and roast the corn over direct heat for a few minutes to brown/scorch the corn.


----------



## Robo410

as you can see there are many suggestions.  personally I like what sara moulton does.  shuck and clean corn.  rub a little evoo on it.  place on side of grill as other items are cooking so it starts heating, then as other foods are ready, place over hot coals and turn every minute or two to get the kernels golden brown.  yum!  w salt and pepper.  (some like butter)    I hate shuking and cleanign a hot ear of corn.


----------



## Ripliancum

I leave them unshucked,  Just make sure they don't catch on fire..


----------



## GB

I actually like when they catch fire. It adds a smoky flavor to the corn. I would not let it burn long, but a little flame here and there is not a bad thing.


----------



## mudbug

this is about the only way I will eat corn.  Keep the shucks on.


----------



## kimbaby

either way works ok,just remember to wrap them in foil... if you shuck them...


----------



## RMS

Yummy!  I want to get my grill going now!  I just read the post about the burgers on the grill too!  But its raining here so I have to wait.  ;(


----------



## buckytom

i've recently tried the peeling back, removing silk, folding up the husks (tying closed) and soaking for 30 minutes, then grilling over low to medium charcoals for about 20 to 25 minutes, turning frequently. the outer husks eventually burned up, the inner husks were getting pretty charred when it was done.
boy were they delicious.
no butter or salt needed. the sweet corn flavor was intense, with a nice smokey background.


----------



## Jikoni

First I have to laugh, 'unshuck' or 'shuck' sounds really funny to me, it's a new word for me. Ok back to the topic, seems everyone has their way of grilling them. I unshuck them then put them on the grill, no salt, no butter. They are as sweet on their own without adding anything to them I find.Back in Kenya, corn on cob grilling  is a mastered art!honest! There are people who grill corn cobs on the streets and we used to know whose were the best.We knew those who had just started and those who had it to an art.Yep, the art of corn grilling.


----------



## CasperImproved

RMS - Get really tasty... use other veggies, (any will do such as onions, bell peppers, mush rooms, etc., )a quick soaking in an Italian dressing will make all veggies a great treat. Experiment, and you won't be disapointed. All veggies (even others such as squash or tomatoes) will be great. The longer you spend on the soaking, the better it tastes 

Casper


----------



## urmaniac13

*would like to try corn on the cob on the bbq for the first time...*



			
				FoodDude said:
			
		

> I've got a charcoal grill and want to grill fresh corn on the cob.
> 
> Do I need to wrap them in foil after *shucking*? Leave unshucked?
> 
> I do have a two-layer grill with an upper level for less direct heat


 
We just found a vendor who sells fresh corn on the cob, which are not very spread here in Italy, and we would love to cook them on the next BBQ occasion.  
However neither I or Cristiano have never cooked them on the BBQ, what does "SHUCKING" mean??  I vaguely remember someone preboiled the corn before putting on the bbq grill, is that necessary? 
How long does it take to cook them, any trick to cook them thoroughly so you wouldn't get "charred on the outside, raw on the inside" cob??

TIA for any input!!


----------



## CharlieD

Shucking means pulling of the greens, you know the leaves around the corn. After experimenting for a long time i now leave the greens on and grile it as is, Keep turning as you grill, it takes maybe 15 minutes to grill it. Then i pull the leaves back, do not take them of. Wrap the big napkin around it and use it as a holder. Tastes great, works well, just add salt or butter, or whatever else you might like.


----------



## urmaniac13

Thanks Charlie!!  Really grilled corn on the cob are something of a novelty still around Rome, we just had them at a fairground a few nights ago but they were kinda dried out, I am sure we can do them better!!
I will take your advice and probably put it into action on the next weekend hopefully!!


----------



## CharlieD

Good Luck, it is really good, you'll like it.


----------



## mbrow783

this may sound wierd but i like to shuck the corn, then rub it with mayo, then hit it with some chili powder, salt and pepper. I promise it wont come out tasting like mayo.


----------



## Poppinfresh

I prefer SMOKING my corn on the cob.  pull down the husks (don't take em off), soak the ears in water for 30 minutes or so.  Lightly coat em in olive oil, sprinkle some cayenne, garlic powder, salt and pepper on them.  Then take a piece of bacon and wrap it around the ear.  Pull the husks back up and smoke them at 220 with some cherry or apple wood chips for an hour.  It's *well* worth the effort.

Then if ya really wanna make it something special, mix up some butter with a little cayenne, cheddar cheese and garlic powder and use it on the corn just before ya eat it.


----------



## Angie

Corn....I'm from one of the Corn Capitals of the world, Iowa.  I grew up getting in trouble for wandering in the corn fields!  

I'm very excited for some fresh sweet corn.  Our neighbors always stop by with some and it is almost like candy, it is so sweet!

Last year I froze it.....I'll do that again this year but will buy extra ears since the dozen I got last year went way too fast!

Let me tell you...there is nothing sweeter than picking your own ear off the stock, cooking it, and then eating it....I love this time of year!


----------



## outdoorcook

You can grill corn on the cob shucked or unshucked.  If you shuck, then wrap in foil. I like to smear with butter, and sprinkle with salt and pepper before I wrap them in foil.  You can also leave them unshucked and cook in the corn husks.  This gives a more smokey flavor.  You can soak in water prior to grilling or not.  Try several ways and see which you like the best.


----------



## philly29

In the shucks soak them in sugar water for 20 minutes then put them on the grill in gtheir shuck.  They will be so sweet and delicious.


----------



## sattie

Claire said:
			
		

> You'll find as many methods as there are people who cook out. When you put them in foil or in their shucks, you're steaming them over coals/flame. My husband prefers it when I do like I do with other veggies -- shuck, then brush or roll in olive oil and seasonings, then put over the flame. It's more roasted than steamed. All are delicious, to me there is no wrong or right, just what you like. He just happens to like it roasted. As for me, I've met few ears of corn I didn't like, and the way he likes it is easy on me, since I always put a ton of veggies on any time we light the coals.


 
I cook mine directly over the flame... nice charred action going on if you like that.  I usually use butter and combo of herbs and spices.... finger-licken good!


----------



## outdoorcook

Each member of my family has their favorite way, so I often cook them several ways (shucked in foil, unshucked and presoaked in water, shucked and spreading butter on the corn as it cooks, etc).


----------

